# 5th ~ Sasori x Deidara ~ We know you liek it hot :D ~ Sketch



## Die Heinii (May 4, 2008)

Tudelut 
Yeah ~ I finished my 5th sketch yesterday *-*
This time it's a couple :

*Sasori x Deidei*

The way of improvement is so hard xD ~

Here you go ~
Hope you like it :3


Here's also the version without the green 


And on 


P.S. ~ Dei I finally made what you wanted the most xD


----------



## LordRoachy (May 4, 2008)

Pretty cute ^^


----------



## TekJounin (May 4, 2008)

Oh!  They're both so sweet!  Each of them is reserved, keeping their arms and postures back, yet vulnerable at the same time in offering a kiss.  So tender, so cautious.

You've really drawn them well.  And I'm not a yaoi fan.


----------



## Siren (May 4, 2008)

Depp-chan it so awesome! 

It's very well drawn and so sweet.D

Amazed me once again<3


----------



## Red Sands (May 4, 2008)

.....dei is going to love this


----------



## Die Heinii (May 4, 2008)

LordRoachy said:


> Pretty cute ^^



x3 Yeah !! ~ <3



TekJounin said:


> Oh!  They're both so sweet!  Each of them is reserved, keeping their arms and postures back, yet vulnerable at the same time in offering a kiss.  So tender, so cautious.
> 
> You've really drawn them well.  And I'm not a yaoi fan.



 You're awesome ~ Thanksy ~ <3



Mint said:


> Depp-chan it so awesome!
> 
> It's very well drawn and so sweet.D
> 
> Amazed me once again<3



I'll amaze you even more Minty 
Thanks dear ~ <3



Red_Sands93 said:


> .....dei is going to love this



I really hope so xD
~I'm still waiting for the post


----------



## Tefax (May 4, 2008)

amazing  Sasori looks cool 
Great job!


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (May 4, 2008)

awesome drawing


----------



## Uzumakichaan (May 4, 2008)

AVSOME!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 4, 2008)

I really like the drawing~


----------



## maximilyan (May 4, 2008)

how provocative.. the art work is nice.. and the touch of green gives it a nice feel.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 4, 2008)

Tefax said:


> amazing  Sasori looks cool
> Great job!



 I know ~ Thanks a lot ~ <3



♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> awesome drawing



:3 Thanksy



Uzumakichaan said:


> AVSOME!



Also Thanks x3



Tara said:


> I really like the drawing~



 I'm glad you like it ~ <3



maximilyan said:


> how provocative.. the art work is nice.. and the touch of green gives it a nice feel.




Hell yeah it is ~ <3
Thanks !!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

it's sooo cute!! gOO DEI AND SAS!! WHOOT!


----------



## Aina (May 4, 2008)

Your style is lovely, I love it.


Get kissing already!


----------



## Vanity (May 4, 2008)

Deidara's thighs look really sexy. O_O

*drools over Dei*

Lucky Sasori.


----------



## keitorin (May 4, 2008)

That's hawt.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (May 4, 2008)

wow, nice job

that is just dirty


----------



## Empress (May 5, 2008)

that's just hawt


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2008)

good                        stuff


----------



## Lust (May 5, 2008)

awesome X3X3X3!!


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 5, 2008)

The drawing looks fantastic...the hint of green gives the picture a serene, reserved aura.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 6, 2008)

8D 
Thanks a lot to all of you guys ~ I'm really glad you like it so much X3


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 6, 2008)

*Great drawing.

Although I'm not into Yaoi, I can just shrug and picture Dei as a woman. LoL.

But still, great drawing.*


----------



## Akiba (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful art.


----------



## Rhaella (May 6, 2008)

Oooh, that's really nice. :3

Are you considering colouring it fully, because I'd recommend that.


----------



## twisted mango (May 6, 2008)

Sasori and Deidara are drawn really well. Great job!


----------



## Kuro (May 6, 2008)

Great job, I like your style 
How long did the drawing took you?
^^ I wish I could draw like  you

I love how they look  So..awesome X3


----------



## Elle (May 6, 2008)

Love the intimacy you created with the sketch ~ not to mention they also both look really good XD.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 7, 2008)

fantastic work X3


----------



## choco bao bao (May 7, 2008)

Lovely sketch  I prefer the version with the green.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot to all of you *°*
You're lovely guys ~ <3




東山Kazumi said:


> Great job, I like your style
> How long did the drawing took you?
> ^^ I wish I could draw like  you
> 
> I love how they look  So..awesome X3



Mh...I'm not sure +/- 1h maybe ? ö.ö


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2008)

realy wow


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 7, 2008)

*Good Work!*

Oh Yeeeeeeaah!

Cute and hot at the same time. Way to go, I'd love to see it finished!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 7, 2008)

even though i am a guy i thinkt he detail is good.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 7, 2008)

Sasodei~ *pounce *  My fav coupling


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 8, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> Sasodei~ *pounce *  My fav coupling



He found it! It was only a matter of time...


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 8, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> He found it! It was only a matter of time...



Are you a guy or a girl Ninjaguiden?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 8, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> Are you a guy or a girl Ninjaguiden?



A guy (last time I checked anyway...), how so may I ask?

Oh, and YOU?


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 8, 2008)

It looks great! The green makes it nice and Aerith is right. You should color it! DeiXSaso


----------



## TekJounin (May 8, 2008)

It does look great the way it is but I can't say I'd mind seeing it colored.

I'll keep an eye out for your work.  Good stuff.!


----------



## Die Heinii (May 10, 2008)

TekJounin said:


> It does look great the way it is but I can't say I'd mind seeing it colored.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your work.  Good stuff.!



I'm not sure if I'll color it but if everybody wants it so badly ~maybe 

Thanks for all the wonderful comments *___*


----------



## Cirus (May 10, 2008)

From an artistic standpoint that is not bad.


----------



## Nunally (May 10, 2008)

It's really sweet. X3 The art is clean yet sketchy in a stylish way and the torso has nice form fitting clothes that outline it very accurately. <3


----------



## Not Ramona (May 11, 2008)

Wow O.O
Those pictures look amazing !!
And they'e just sketches ?
Wonderful job on them SasorixDeidara is hot X3


----------

